# Inside corner drywall cracking question



## VinceB (Jul 6, 2016)

I have 26 year old drywall that was originally spray-painted by the builder. I am going to be repainting everything and I noticed that there are cracks on a majority of the inside walls on the drywall. Most of these cracks are very small and do not run the entire length of the wall. They are so small you couldn't even fit a dollar bill inside the crack. Only one of the cracks is a little bit larger. I'm not sure if the corner tape is actually cracked or just the mud on top of the tape. I presume I should spackle the smaller cracks before I repaint. I guess the big question is do I have to remove the old tape on the corners and re tape or can it stay the way it is. Thank you for all of your professional input on this question.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I usually just caulk those types of cracks - faster and easier.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Where do you live? Reason I ask is because I have heard that in some parts of Texas, some guys think it's okay to skip the tape in the corners and they just caulk inside corners. Horrifying, right?

You bottom pic looks like a purely caulked corner.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

If you want to make it as perfect as it could possibly be, scoff sand, re-tape, finish coat, sand and paint. If were me................I'd caulk with a good flexible paint-able latex caulk with some silicone in it. Something like Dynaflex230 by DAP. Paint it and call it good!


----------



## VinceB (Jul 6, 2016)

I am located in Pennsylvania. I can definitely see that all Corners have been taped because the spray coated paint is very thin.


----------

